# Japan in 2011!



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi Guys!

Just got back from my yearly week down at the Australian ski slopes, this has been a TERRIBLE season so far but thanks to the biggest dump of the season coming on the day we arrived we actually enjoyed some good conditions while we were down there! Hopefully we get a bit more snow this August and I can get another trip or 2 in before the season finishes.

Now that I am back however, it's time to start looking at booking my annual Japan holiday. I have been the past 2 years in a row, doing both Hakuba and Niseko but now I think it's time I ventured away from those 2 and immersed myself a little more in the place now that I am a veteran of sorts.

After my experience, I figure that any snowboarding holiday in Japan must end with a week in Niseko because it provides you with your guaranteed powder fix, I love that place but it is not the real Japan so I think any holiday should have a bit of something other than just Niseko.

Currently I am looking at Furano, word from the tour agencies says it has unrivalled groomed runs so should be a good place to spend a few days getting the legs conditioned and since it is less popular with international visitors will be a good place to escape to before being overwhelmed by the Australian invasion that is Niseko villiage.

Who has been to resorts other than Hakuba and Niseko that they recommend? I was keen on Shiga Kogen previously but reports i've got back from people that are a similar age to me (26) said it was a bit boring. There's a good chance i'll be going on this trip by myself for at least part of it, I don't want boredom.

Who is planning a trip, who has been to other resorts and what ones have something new and interesting for you in 2011?


----------



## rlee17 (Oct 9, 2009)

*Best place... hands down!*

Simon's Hakkoda Powder Snow Tours


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Yea I looked at Hakkoda recently, looks spectacular.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Here's a bit of footage I recorded on my cheap little digicam when I was there last Feb, thought it was better shared around;

YouTube - Japan 2010

Video isn't the best quality due to not having a wide angle lense but you gotta make do with what you've got =)


----------



## mr_smartman (Aug 22, 2010)

Furano is a nice little town. I myself have booked a trip there already, will be there from end of dec to early jan. It will be the first "snowboarding" trip to japan, expecting the usual fun times + snowboarding!!! Aim at the new prince hotel in furano, its got some reallyl yummy resturants inside it as well.


----------



## Sim79 (Aug 15, 2008)

Is anyone still going over for 2011? 
I was until the tsunami and the nuclear problems, now I am unsure!


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Do it!

Those problems are so far removed from the ski fields its not even worth thinking about!

If I was flying out the day after the quake happened, I still would have gone.

Now, watch a video from my trip this year to get yourself in the mood;
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9eCeosPOPA

I took a much better (GoPro) camera this year!


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

Sim79 said:


> Is anyone still going over for 2011?
> I was until the tsunami and the nuclear problems, now I am unsure!


I was just in Niseko in early April and came back in 1 piece. No problems as far as I could tell. I'll be back there just as soon as the Jap-pow starts falling.


----------



## deanobruce (Mar 16, 2011)

i had a friend in japan in her hot tub drinking asahi's when the earthquake hit and the first she knew about it was when i rang to see if she was ok.

The ski fields(especially the north island ones) are removed from all the shitstorm that is going on at the moment.


----------



## Sim79 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks for the postive replies, I am booking my trip.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Sim79 said:


> Thanks for the postive replies, I am booking my trip.


Just curious, How much does a typical snowboard trip to Japan cost when coming from Australia?


----------



## metric (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice vids man. Looks sweet. What is the second song from the Feb 2011 video?

Edit: found it. She - Coloris in case anyone else was wondering. Shazam couldn't find it.


----------



## Sim79 (Aug 15, 2008)

AcroPhile said:


> Just curious, How much does a typical snowboard trip to Japan cost when coming from Australia?


Around $1200-$1600 for a week depending on which area you go to, this includes fights, 7 nights accomidation and a 6 day lift pass.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Thats really not bad at all. I wonder how much more plane tickets are from the US. I think most people that come to Colorado for a ski/snowboard vacation end up spending about that much anyway.


----------

